# Lavender against anxiety and depression?



## norad (Oct 24, 2011)

Anyone who has taken a product which contains lavender oil?

Could this really be effective? I'm rather sceptical of natural remedies against depression.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Lavender can lower testosterone in men. Should be fine for girls.


----------



## norad (Oct 24, 2011)

Damn, where did you read this?

You mean when you take it orally?

I already have pretty low T.


----------



## katiebird (Sep 25, 2011)

Lavender smells sooooo good  I wish i had some right now to sniff


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

I think it does help. It has helped me. But only REAL lavender. None of that artificially scented junk. That stuff makes my lungs burn!!!


----------



## JaneSmith (Dec 13, 2011)

Lavender makes me happy. 
If it lowers testosterone in men then a pregnancy will result in a girl, right?


----------



## anthrotex (Oct 24, 2011)

Spraying lavender on my pillow at night always helped me fall asleep, back when I had really bad insomnia. I also had a lavender "eye pillow" that I would put in the fridge during the day and wear at night. Both the cool sensation and scent helped me relax.


----------



## norad (Oct 24, 2011)

I have been taking silexan for 2 weeks and it doesn't do anything for me. I think this stuff doesn't work I am really disappointed.


----------



## gooxo (Nov 19, 2011)

lavender oil needs a warm-up phase of three months according to my doc. 

is it true that it messes with testosteron in your body?


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Lavender helps you to calm down. I hate the smell though. Camomile is also good for relaxation.


----------



## NateDEEzy (Feb 2, 2012)

JaneSmith said:


> Lavender makes me happy.
> If it lowers testosterone in men then a pregnancy will result in a girl, right?


Lol I'm assuming that was a joke. But it is true, lavender has been found to lower testosterone in men because it mimics estrogen in the body. So maybe a low brow form of birth control !!??


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

anthrotex said:


> Spraying lavender on my pillow at night always helped me fall asleep, back when I had really bad insomnia. I also had a lavender "eye pillow" that I would put in the fridge during the day and wear at night. Both the cool sensation and scent helped me relax.


I have extreme insomnia some nights. I read some place that lavender has the same effect as a low dose of xanax, or other benzo. Have you tried a benzo; and if so, are you able to provide a comparison to the results of the lavendar therapy vs. the benzo? I'd love to try a more natural route to solving my insomnia, oppose to a benzo or ambien.

Thanks.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Glacial said:


> I have extreme insomnia some nights. I read some place that lavender has the same effect as a low dose of xanax, or other benzo. Have you tried a benzo; and if so, are you able to provide a comparison to the results of the lavendar therapy vs. the benzo? I'd love to try a more natural route to solving my insomnia, oppose to a benzo or ambien.
> 
> Thanks.


There's chamomile tea, and then dissolvable melatonin. I but a product called MidNite - it's dissolvable melatonin tablets (low dose) that can help relax.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> There's chamomile tea, and then dissolvable melatonin. I but a product called MidNite - it's dissolvable melatonin tablets (low dose) that can help relax.


Thanks. Have you tried benzos too? Do these methods you mention above compare? I am used to taking xanax, so I am looking for a natural alternative.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I haven't tried benzos, but I have had Paxil, Lexapro, and Celexa (I did try Xanax for a few days, but it didn't work - they may have been old pills). What is it with the letter X? :lol

Anyway, melatonin is natural. I was on Ambien (way too strong) and Geodon (way too strong), so melatonin was best.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> I haven't tried benzos, but I have had Paxil, Lexapro, and Celexa (I did try Xanax for a few days, but it didn't work - they may have been old pills). What is it with the letter X? :lol
> 
> Anyway, melatonin is natural. I was on Ambien (way too strong) and Geodon (way too strong), so melatonin was best.


What form does melatonin come in? Can you get it from a homeopathic store? And sorry for the million questions--just getting desperate to treat my insomnia.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Glacial said:


> What form does melatonin come in? Can you get it from a homeopathic store? And sorry for the million questions--just getting desperate to treat my insomnia.


Tablet - you can get them at grocery stores or drug stores.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I haven't tried benzos, but I have had Paxil, Lexapro, and Celexa (I did try Xanax for a few days, but it didn't work - they may have been old pills). What is it with the letter X? :lol
> 
> Anyway, melatonin is natural. I was on Ambien (way too strong) and Geodon (way too strong), so melatonin was best.


Lexapro is a later version of Celexa.

Some doctors refuse to prescribe benzodiazepines because they are addictive.


----------



## MikeinNirvana (Dec 2, 2012)

I just bought essential oil lavender, very pure and I'll see if I can interact with it.
I just don't like the rumor of lowing test.
I go to the gym and don't want to get test low.
We'll see...


----------



## NateDEEzy (Feb 2, 2012)

MikeinNirvana said:


> I just bought essential oil lavender, very pure and I'll see if I can interact with it.
> I just don't like the rumor of lowing test.
> I go to the gym and don't want to get test low.
> We'll see...


Have you ever had your testosterone measured? It might already be low b4 even using the lavender


----------



## hellinnorway (Aug 6, 2011)

Lavender scent has not been proven to reduce testosterone levels in men. This is purely a myth. It can however help relieve depression and anxiety because it contains a natural sedative in it that helps calm the mind, body, soul, and spirit down naturally. However, using lavender too much can make you drowsy so find the amount that works best for you. Best of luck!


----------



## Mo08 (Jan 17, 2013)

norad said:


> Anyone who has taken a product which contains lavender oil?
> 
> Could this really be effective? I'm rather sceptical of natural remedies against depression.


Lavender, clary sage, and lavendin, a hybrid of lavender have been clinically proven to reduce stress. Sense of smell is a huge link to memories, so any smell that triggers a happy memory may help with depression.


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

Taking this stuff orally is most likely more effective than smelling it.
I tried lavender caps for 30 days in the past and I cannot say that I felt any better.


----------



## MikeinNirvana (Dec 2, 2012)

NateDEEzy said:


> Have you ever had your testosterone measured? It might already be low b4 even using the lavender


No my test levels should be fine as I keep myself in good shape doing exercise.

I did tried the lavender oil one night, It gave me a good sense of well being and smiley alot but then I had a down feeling, and felt emotional to the point that I lost a bit my balance and decide not to give it another try.

This could be all in my head but I usually able to control my feelings.
I don't know you all try it.


----------



## NateDEEzy (Feb 2, 2012)

MikeinNirvana said:


> No my test levels should be fine as I keep myself in good shape doing exercise.
> 
> I did tried the lavender oil one night, It gave me a good sense of well being and smiley alot but then I had a down feeling, and felt emotional to the point that I lost a bit my balance and decide not to give it another try.
> 
> ...


Doesn't necessarily mean it's at a good level. Ive come across many people who worked out 4 5 times a week, ate clean, had a healthy lifestyle, and went and got tested and it came back low


----------



## hellinnorway (Aug 6, 2011)

NateDEEzy said:


> Doesn't necessarily mean it's at a good level. Ive come across many people who worked out 4 5 times a week, ate clean, had a healthy lifestyle, and went and got tested and it came back low


It was probably due to different reasons.

Check this thread out. http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=4238693&page=1


----------



## NateDEEzy (Feb 2, 2012)

hellinnorway said:


> It was probably due to different reasons.
> 
> Check this thread out. http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=4238693&page=1


I'm not sure what you mean.. But I wasn't intending to infer that his, or any of the other cases I mentioned was due to lavender, I was just trying to explain that his testosterone might be low regardless of lavender use or a healthy lifestyle.

It's definitely something to check out, I mean it's a simple blood test that could potentially answer why you aren't feeling the way you wish to, and get you on the track to feeling better.


----------



## hellinnorway (Aug 6, 2011)

NateDEEzy said:


> I'm not sure what you mean.. But I wasn't intending to infer that his, or any of the other cases I mentioned was due to lavender, I was just trying to explain that his testosterone might be low regardless of lavender use or a healthy lifestyle.


Pardon my misunderstanding


----------



## barbwire47 (Nov 8, 2010)

Glacial said:


> I have extreme insomnia some nights. I read some place that lavender has the same effect as a low dose of xanax, or other benzo. Have you tried a benzo; and if so, are you able to provide a comparison to the results of the lavendar therapy vs. the benzo? I'd love to try a more natural route to solving my insomnia, oppose to a benzo or ambien.
> 
> Thanks.


I've used lorazepam for sleeping at night. Hate the groggy feeling I wake up to though. I use the lavender essential oils and rub on the bottom of my feet. It's been working very well for about a month now.


----------



## gooxo (Nov 19, 2011)

just a small reminder for those, who were waiting for effects after just a couple of pills: according to my doc, lavender oil capsules need a run-in period of ca. 3 month for them to work.


I am happy to read, that the lowering testo thing is just a rumor (?)


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

lavendar strain weed will be better


----------



## Joking (Jun 4, 2017)

Are you still taking Silexan and if so is it helping?


----------

